# No Water in Rollercoaster Tycoon 3!!!!



## MSTechie (Jun 23, 2005)

I successfully installed the game onto the computer, but sadly, none of the water shows. It's not transparent, it's just not there!! Where there's supposed to be water, it's just the sea floor. No error message shows up, nothing. Help me ASAP!!!!


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

What kind of video card do you have?
Is direct X up to date?
Are the drivers up to date?...

You sure it's not turned off in the game?.. Not just transparent, but turned off.. Like under graphic options or something..


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

Also found this.. Not sure if it's much help.. http://www.ultimaterollercoaster.com/forums/cgi/forum3.cgi?read=5619



> In response to: Re: rct3 NO WATER will show up on the game at all (jason_wilkins)
> 
> To get water in the park on RCT3 you have to first lower the ground, and then click the water element, and then with the water element selected click the hole, and there will be water, but you can't see it. Click the water and it will ripple, but all you can see is the bottom of the hole.


----------



## MSTechie (Jun 23, 2005)

I have an ATI RADEON XPRESS 200 with 256MB of RAM (I think it's RAM, right?)
The DirectX version is 9.0, which is up to date
The Devices are all up to date

I think this might help determine the problem, but I have another Compaq computer that has an ATI graphics card with 256MB of RAM, with DirectX 9, and all drives up-to-date, but the water shows on that one, yet, the computer that doesn't show the water was manufactured in late 2005, but the other one in 2003. I think that's kind of weird, since how if you uninstall the game on the most recent one then re-install it, it still doesn't show the water.

P.S.: No, the water is not turned off, it's on.

P.S.S.: I know the other posts solution won't work, 'cause the water won't show up on the water rides tutorial.


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

hmm, it is odd.. Have you "poked" around your video settings?..
In game, and display.. 

I really don't know, it's over me at the moment, but I'll keep thinking about it..


----------

